# CF-18 Demo Team Historic Flight



## WingsofFury (2 Sep 2012)

The RCAF CF-18 Demonstration Team completed a historic first in the air show industry this weekend, flying two TAC demo's at two separate venues in two separate countries during the same flight with the assistance of a CC-130H (T) Hercules tanker from 435 Squadron Winnipeg.

Complete article and more photos to follow in the coming days, stay tuned....


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Sep 2012)

Congrats all around.

BTW, that is one nice paint job here. If Mr. H still doesn't like his Airbus current livery, why not reproduce that for him?

I particullarly like the polar bear on  the tail.


----------



## 2010newbie (2 Sep 2012)

It was a great show and really more like three displays than two. After putting on a great performance in Toronto, he flew directly to Cleveland for a performance. Upon his return to Toronto he performed again with a couple of passes. It must have been a solid 4 hours in the aircraft.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> It must have been a solid 4 hours in the aircraft.



4 hours ? Wonder what it's like having flights that short......

 ;D


----------



## Zoomie (2 Sep 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 4 hours


I dream for having a 4 hour flight again...  We can't even land after four hours of flying....


----------



## Journeyman (2 Sep 2012)

Hang on.....so you guys are saying that the hightlighted part doesn't apply to fighter pilots?    



> *SupersonicMax *
> is back home.
> 
> Mentor
> ...


----------



## seawolf (3 Sep 2012)

Yep I was in the VIP section yesterday drinking the open bar when this happened. Cool stuff.

And CDN - it was greenwood guys again in the Aurora.... Comox guys get no love i guess.


----------



## WingsofFury (3 Sep 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> It was a great show and really more like three displays than two. After putting on a great performance in Toronto, he flew directly to Cleveland for a performance. Upon his return to Toronto he performed again with a couple of passes. It must have been a solid 4 hours in the aircraft.



On Friday, which was the practice flight which included the brief trip down to Niagara Falls, we were up for about 3 hours.  During the show days Paco's time in the air was about 2.5hrs, performing here in Toronto first, tanking to Cleveland and performing there, then tanking back up here to perform 3 passes before heading back to Pearson.


----------



## WingsofFury (3 Sep 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> And CDN - it was greenwood guys again in the Aurora.... Comox guys get no love i guess.



The Aurora crew that performed a couple of years ago at the show was from Comox actually.  I was quite surprised they flew them in from the other side of the country, but it was neat to see a west coast bird that's for certain.

One more, the refueling demo over Lake Ontario shores....


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Sep 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hang on.....so you guys are saying that the hightlighted part doesn't apply to fighter pilots?



Longest mission (and combat mission): 8.0 hrs airborne.  That's the longest our regs allow, without a waiver.  I can say with confidence that's longer than any grunt will do!


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Sep 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Longest mission (and combat mission): 8.0 hrs airborne.  That's the longest our regs allow, without a waiver.  I can say with confidence that's longer than any grunt will do!



Max, please explain. Do you mean without a pee break or what? My old - like me - fighter pilot buds told me they had a tube taped to unowhat for cross-Atlantic CF5 trips which were quite long. And what does your post have to do with recognizing the excellent work of the RCAF in bringing the CF into the public eye?


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Sep 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I can say with confidence that's longer than any grunt will do!



Do what? Work from a padded chair with air conditioning?


----------



## Strike (3 Sep 2012)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Do what? Work from a padded chair with air conditioning?



That would be a combat mission where he's not getting shot at.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Max, please explain. Do you mean without a pee break or what? My old - like me - fighter pilot buds told me they had a tube taped to unowhat for cross-Atlantic CF5 trips which were quite long. And what does your post have to do with recognizing the excellent work of the RCAF in bringing the CF into the public eye?



OS,

It's called a relief tube, at least it used to be. It was a funnel shaped device attached to a hose that led to the outside of the aircraft.


Grunts don't need a note from Mommy to operate more than eight hours, and stay up past their bedtime. Being it's something they're used to and can do proficiently, even when operating some very expensive equipment and bringing the fight to the bad guys. They also do it from a personal distance, oft time measured in yards at the same altitude as opposed to some that do it from miles away and thousands of feet higher. 

Some mother's children will never, ever get it. :


----------



## brihard (3 Sep 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Longest mission (and combat mission): 8.0 hrs airborne.  That's the longest our regs allow, without a waiver.  I can say with confidence that's longer than any grunt will do!



That's strange. I distinctly remember longer continuous stretches than that on the ground in Afghanistan, and I had an easy tour. While I've no doubt your confidence is abundant, your appreciation for - pardon me - the 'ground truth' on what us grunts do is most definitely suffering from serious deficits. I suggest that with two engines strapped to your back it should be easy to very quickly fly back into your own arcs.


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Sep 2012)

Oh boy... re-read Journeyman's post....  Or better yet, read my signature...  Put it in context, you get the full picture....


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Sep 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Longest mission (and combat mission): 8.0 hrs airborne.  That's the longest our regs allow, without a waiver. * I can say with confidence that's longer than any grunt will do!*



These guys were on about day 3 of a 10 day FTX.  Yeah, just an FTX, but if you want photos of more than 8.0 hours "on the job", I'm fairly confident I can drag up one.  Or a billion.


----------



## GAP (3 Sep 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Longest mission (and combat mission): 8.0 hrs airborne.  That's the longest our regs allow, without a waiver.  I can say with confidence that's longer than any grunt will do!



THAT'S THE PROBLEM!!!   Grunts don't get to ask for waivers......sheeet......who knew!!  :


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Sep 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> These guys were on about day 3 of a 10 day FTX.  Yeah, just an FTX, but if you want photos of more than 8.0 hours "on the job", I'm fairly confident I can drag up one.  Or a billion.



I am pretty confident you cannot do that while being in the air, your boots not being on the ground..  

Jesus people, chill and read!  It was very much tongue in cheek...


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Sep 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> That would be a combat mission where he's not getting shot at.



I'd invite you to revisit your comment.... Particularly on that flight...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I am pretty confident you cannot do that while being in the air, your boots not being on the ground..
> 
> Jesus people, chill and read!  It was very much tongue in cheek...



Nice  :backpedalling:

 :


----------



## Strike (3 Sep 2012)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I'd invite you to revisit your comment.... Particularly on that flight...



Being above the threat band doesn't count.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Sep 2012)

OK folks,...back to the original topic.
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## WingsofFury (10 Oct 2012)

Article with some additional eye candy up for everyone..



> CF-18 Demonstration Team: One flight – two nations
> 
> Oct. 10, 2012
> 
> ...



Complete article and photos at the link ->  http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/v2/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=13264


----------

